# Help me understand this &#x1f914;



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Kingfishh said:


> Whats going on here


Oh, just the same ol' same ol'... What's going on with you?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

On the toilet again trying to figure it all out?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

If you mean that jumble of characters in your subject line,

It's an code foe an emoji (or smiley), that your browser or this site could not decode properly, so it appears as such gibberish.


----------



## Kingfishh (Feb 19, 2019)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OoQX0Of-M5lG8uQLD1B7xzD3FG9Q7X4w/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Kingfishh (Feb 19, 2019)

How do i upload a picture?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

You need 20 posts.


----------



## Kingfishh (Feb 19, 2019)

I opened my braker box for the first time since i moved in there is a 60 amp 2 pole braker with both lines going from the braker to the bus bar whats the purpose of this?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Loop circuit.


----------



## Kingfishh (Feb 19, 2019)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ikECKwi7ExF4caFqrUQvlKyVEq3FKnAQ/view?usp=drivesdk here is a picture


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Kingfishh said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ikECKwi7ExF4caFqrUQvlKyVEq3FKnAQ/view?usp=drivesdk here is a picture


That 60 amp breaker feeds the lower portion of the panel, where other, lower amperage, circuits originate.

I'm betting you are not an electrician...


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Dan the electricman said:


> That 60 amp breaker feeds the lower portion of the panel, where other, lower amperage, circuits originate.
> 
> I'm betting you are not an electrician...


Careful. Cdslotz will be along shortly to give you a beating.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

